# Intrusive ad, just don't



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

Just appeared in my phone, don't know where it leads, because I don't and won't press on it, but this is a rather intrusive and misleading banner ad. The message icon flashes continuously between normal and bright red.


----------



## Bkenes (Dec 3, 2011)

Use Brave webbrowser!


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

I use Brave and PIA vpn to screen out most of the ads on the Internet. Sometimes SOTW doesn't like the server PIA uses, especially the one out of Silicon Valley. I believe that one is associated with a lot of spam or something more nefarious. Not surprising considering its location.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello all,

If it happens again grab all the following info so we can report it to the ad team to have it blocked.

Screenshot
Time when it happened (with timezone)
The user’s platform (device, browser)
The user’s location
The URL where it happened
The user’s IP address (we can pull this if you give us a timestamp)

Jeff


----------

